# Pen Parts (Euro Style)



## Elmar (Jan 18, 2012)

All my search for finding pen parts at a reasonable price, I have finally found some.

If anyone is interested in Chrome, Gold and Gun Metal colors. No, they are the high dollar Euro kits, but they are as good what you would find from Rockler or others. Great for everyday pens…..

Selling them all for the same price of $3.50 each or 3 for $10.

Contact me if interested…..

Elmar


----------

